# Atlas RS-3 lights but won't move



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello all,
I have an Atlas RS-3 that is from the time when Kato made their engines for Atlas.

Anyhow, my son dropped the loco today and the front truck popper off. The wheels and the small copper tab fell out. I put things back as I thought they went but the loco won't move now. When power is applied the lights come on but no motion. I can't hear the motor running either.

Did I put the trucks back together wrong or is it something else?


----------



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's the truck in question:


----------



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Got it figured out. I finally was able to find the parts diagram for the correct Japan manufactured Atlas RS-3. That showed me the problem, the small brass spring/conductor has to be placed in a very specific spot for it to work. The parts diagram actually says they don't recommend trying to reassemble a truck as it is very difficult. They say to just buy another. 

Nah!

About 45 minutes of very delicate work later I have a working RS-3 again. Holy cow those parts are small!!!


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Great!
I'm glad you were able to correct the problem.
You're correct, the parts are so small.
I've walked away from my Kato engines before when I've gotten frustrated with re-assembly. 
A short break and then I'm usually good to go.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

silver69 said:


> Great!
> I'm glad you were able to correct the problem.
> You're correct, the parts are so small.
> I've walked away from my Kato engines before when I've gotten frustrated with re-assembly.
> A short break and then I'm usually good to go.


Amen to that!


----------

